# Will having a normal diet and 2-3 weight gain shakes a day = increase in size?



## Isildur1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Will having a normal diet and 2-3 weight gain shakes a day = increase in size?

Im currently using matrix nutrition weight gain shake, 603 cals per shake. near 900 with milk.

Will doing this and drinking a glass of milk after a meal help me gain REAL weight? And not just water weight?

I find it incrediably hard to eat alot.... Thanks.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Depends if you're eating in a calorie surplus.

It's that simple.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Solid food are always superior but shakes can be used for connivance try to add things like healthy fats and fiber or super greens for health benefits and eat In a small surplus


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Isildur1 said:


> *Will having a normal diet and 2-3 weight gain shakes a day = increase in size?*
> 
> Im currently using matrix nutrition weight gain shake, 603 cals per shake. near 900 with milk.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> No


No??? Explain....

If ones reaching there calorie and nutrition goals why no?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I think the comment saying no is stupid, the question though cannot be answered accurately. Firstly you would need to at least start with working out your BMR, then look at the macro breakdown... different people have different views on the macro breakdown and different breakdowns work differently for different people. My suggestion would be start with a 40/40/20 split and see how it goes.

If the shakes are high enough in calories and my suggestion would be to make sure they are including carbs and fats and not just protein then with 3 decent sized meals and a calorie surplus with a decent macro breakdown (ie. not just all carbs or all protein) then yes it should be possible to an extent.

Below is a weight gainer I use and I add milk and udos oil to this shake

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/impact-weight-gainer/10529988.html


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Isildur1 said:


> Will having a normal diet and 2-3 weight gain shakes a day = increase in size?
> 
> Im currently using matrix nutrition weight gain shake, 603 cals per shake. near 900 with milk.
> 
> ...


Same as training muscles you need to train your stomach to accept a bigger feed...

Takes a while but well worth it.


----------



## HEEL (Sep 23, 2012)

Theoretically it will, because "a normal diet" is presumably your maintenance. As such, adding these calories will help you.

The question of quality of food comes into play, though, because you're certainly not optimising your gains (or your health) by ignoring your nutrition. "Weight gain" shakes are a joke - it's cheaper to eat food than those things. It's not like you're supplementing with protein shakes, either, which would be beneficial. You need to know what you're putting into your body.

If it was as easy as "a normal diet" and some weight gain shakes, everyone on the street would be walking around ripped out of their minds.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

It depends. How hard you train and what your normal meals are? Another good mass gainer is Mutant Mass. But if you want to get big properly you going to have to eat a lot. People always ask why arnt i gaining any size its because your not eating enough!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

if by normal you mean enough to maintain, plus the three shakes, you should be gaining weight, but with a 1,800- 2,700 surplus from drinks alone you might be gaining a lot of fat to go along side it, and your intestines and @rse may not thank you later on!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I found that making your own shake would be better for you..I have an early morning shake consisting of 4 eggs a pint of milk and scoop of whey,Around 50g protein and 600 cals,goes down easy,,Costs hardly anything.Sling a bowl of oats in for breakfast and you should notice the difference.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If on your "normal diet" you are maintaining a constant bodyweight then adding in additional calories will cause an increase in weight. Where that weight comes from depends on a lot of different variables but for a simple "yes or no" answer YES adding in additional calories will put weight on. Three weight gainer shakes a day sounds a lot and also sounds very expensive.

If you are consuming three shakes @ 900 calories each that's an additional 2700 calories a day which is a hell of a lot. You will certainly gain weight but I would say with that sort of surplus you would be adding a lot of fat.


----------



## Thumper (Jan 19, 2014)

Isildur1 said:


> Will having a normal diet and 2-3 weight gain shakes a day = increase in size?
> 
> Im currently using matrix nutrition weight gain shake, 603 cals per shake. near 900 with milk.
> 
> ...


No need to add that many kcals straight away. The key is to keep increasing calories over time to keep up with your increasing metabolic rate and your size. Think about 50-250 kcals a week with carbs and fat EVERY WEEK. The increase in kcals is dependent on how much you want to gain a week (prolly dont want to gain more than 1.5lbs a week).


----------



## sambo1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Masd attack heavyweight is a eicked weight gainer 1500 calories in a serving 60 grams protein and 230 grams carbs roughly it cost around 40-50 quid


----------

